# 1978 710 Restomod



## No Time Toulouse (Sep 7, 2016)

1978 Trek 710 frame, Reynolds 531 triangle and stays
Kinesis Aluminum fork
Sakae bars, Shimano ultegra bar-end shifters
Sakae seatpost
Shimano Ultegra hubs, Sapim DB spokes, 
Campagnolo Strada Victory 32h 'box' tubular rims, 
Challenge Paris Roubaix tubulars
Shimano 600 'arabesque' cranks, 52/42
With 1st gen Shimano/Look Delta pedals
Shimano 600 tri-color FD and RD
SRAM 8-speed lightweight cassette, SRAM chain

Rides and shifts beautifully, with accessories removed, weights about 18.5 lbs. Best of old-school and newer technology together. Even though this is my oldest road bike, it's still the fastest I own. I ride it only occasionally, never let it get dirty.

I acquired this frame nearly 20 years ago with a non-original fork. Replaced the headset and fork, and rode it as a 6-speed freewheel bike with tubulars on Amrosio rims, friction downtube shifters. 5 years ago, 'upgraded' to 7-speed freehubs, but last winter, got a really nice 8-sped wheelset and shifters, so I decided to do this restomod job to it. Drivetrain is the best I've had on it so far, and I doubt I'll ever go back to downtube shifting.


----------



## JBarney (Jul 29, 2017)

Very nice bike! I thought my 1987 1500 was a collector item. I've ridden it for over 20 years now ( last 17 as a spare bike). Components upgraded but it still rides great.


----------

